# German Shorthairs



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what are the advantages and/or disadvantages to a german shorthair?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Well they have about 1/2 the tail that an English Pointer has, so when it comes time for a bath there is less to clean.  


What kind of hunting do you want to do? How often? Are you looking for an inside dog or a kennel dog?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Depending on what you want out of a dog, They could have many of advantages. A GSP has few disadvantages!!!!! Are you looking at a dog/pup from our area???? I am going chukar hunting saturday, if you are wanting to get one and want to see the advantages PM me, of course we will be going to your spot.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey greenhead,
I'll take you up on that offer. I would like to see how a GSP would do on birds that are really jumpy. Would Friday be OK? PM me if you are serious. 
Later,
Griff


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Advantages/disadvantages as opposed to what? A Lab?? A clean cut pretty pointer?? Something that doesn't look like it just crawled out of Grizzly Adams beard?? :lol: I think they're kinda cool looking but other than that, I know nothing about them..... I do like shorthairs.... so maybe its all the benefits of the shorthair with a little added protection and toughness because of their coat or something?? o-|| o-||

Sorry, I read this as Wirehairs, not shorthairs..... my fault.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

What do you want to know about them? There is no disadvantages to them compared to any other pointing breed. 
In fact there may more advantages. 
GSP's can be very versitle. 
There are many lines to choose from in GSP's. Big running hard hunting dogs to short range grouse dogs. Decide what you want then ask.

Griff 
Jumpy birds can be handled by GSP's very easy. They learn real fast to stand them off a long ways. Sharptail are a classic example of a bird a dog needs to stand a long ways off.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Griff I can't until saturday. Do you live in the sevier/sanpete area???


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Greenhead,
I unfortunately live in Utah County. Maybe we could try some other time. I was hoping to go to Scofield on last time on Saturday.
Later,
Griff


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

If your looking I have 1 female out of my last litter. $600.00


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Griff 
Jumpy birds can be handled by GSP's very easy. They learn real fast to stand them off a long ways. Sharptail are a classic example of a bird a dog needs to stand a long ways off






IMO any dog with any sort of wild bird savvy can attain this ability, unless you personally want to think the GSP is the greatest at it!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> So what are the advantages and/or disadvantages to a german shorthair?


I will bite!

1st advantage is it is not a lab, 2nd advantage I will fill my limit of birds.

Only disadvantage is I have birds to clean once I get home.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a GSP.........
My Springer LOVES them!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good gowd! that's all we need, german shorthaired springers. :shock:


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is hilarious.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

goo boooy


----------

